
Ask HN: What macOS email client do you use? - harrychenca
I have tried Polymail, Front and others. I haven&#x27;t really found anything better to replace Gmail on Chrome.
======
cauterized
Mail.app. I haven't found anything else I like as much for handling inboxes
from multiple accounts.

------
sachinag
Heya, I'm the PM for Nylas. We have a Mac mail client called Nylas Mail that's
totally free that we launched on HN a couple of months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13417616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13417616)

Built on Electron and the code is open source:
[https://github.com/nylas/nylas-mail](https://github.com/nylas/nylas-mail)

Happy to answer questions about it if you have any -

(And, yes, we are working on getting Windows and Linux out - even though it's
an Electron app, there's a lot of platform specific stuff we need to do so
that it doesn't go all T Rex on your memory and CPU.)

~~~
mmanulis
Hi, had a couple of questions:

* Any plans to offer an app to purchase vs subscription model? I need support for Exchange and rules but can't justify the monthly price tag * Is the app downloading the messages directly or do you store them on your server? From your website, it implies the latter.

~~~
sachinag
* No plan for a one-off purchase option at this time. * Nylas Pro (formerly N1) stores messages on the server; the new Nylas Mail downloads directly to the client.

------
geoelectric
Mailplane has been my go-to--it's basically a native wrapper around Gmail, but
has integration with a number of popular Mac apps and native-style keyboard
shortcuts and easy account switching if, like me, you have multiple
GApps/GSuite logins.

Kiwi is similar, but doesn't have quite the level of integration Mailplane
does although it has a more modern interface.

That said, I missed extension interoperability with Gmail enough that I
largely just access the Gmail website directly through Chrome or Safari now.

------
softinio
Well I tried inbox by google for a while and must admit i preferred it over
normal gmail.

But recently I switched back to Mac own mail app and am very happy.

i do plan on giving ms outlook for mac a try sometime though after reading
this:

[https://blogs.office.com/2017/03/01/outlook-2016-for-mac-
add...](https://blogs.office.com/2017/03/01/outlook-2016-for-mac-adds-support-
for-google-calendar-and-contacts/)

------
augbot
I recently switched to Spark, which is both on macOS and iOS.

~~~
udfalkso
Same here. It's the only one that I've tried that actually syncs correctly
with gmail and handles multiple accounts well.

------
shovel
I've been using Airmail for about 2 years now and I like the markdown mode.

But right now, I'm testing both Polymail and Nylas because they both have
these specific features that Airmail lacks (and that are deal-breakers for
me):

\- inbuilt open tracking \- templates / canned responses \- rich contacts
(like Rapportive)

I much prefer a desktop client than the native web interface for email.

~~~
grinich
Let me know if you have any feedback about Nylas Mail :)

------
aaronmiler
I like Airmail ([http://airmailapp.com](http://airmailapp.com)), they have a
markdown mode which I enjoy since most the tools I use involve markdown

------
tony-allan
I just use webmail clients that come with the mail services I subscribe to.
This gives me portability across any number of clients.

------
derFunk
Mail.app but only because integrated GPG support (with OpenGPG tools).

------
tradersam
Mail.app

------
c0raiser
Windows Live Messanger

------
jonSson99
mu4e, in spacemacs.

------
markivraknatap
outlook

